# Tatar: икен



## alevtinka

Which grammatical case is "икен" from "ике" ? (Maybe it's a typo, "икең")

In the sentence "Елларга юк икен юллар", does it mean "There are no two ways to those years" ?


----------



## er targyn

No. It's not "two", but emphatic particle. From petrified verb i-.


----------



## alevtinka

i- ? like idem, iden', ide (was, were) ?


----------



## er targyn

That's right.


----------



## alevtinka

Axa, spasibo er targyn )))


----------



## alevtinka

er targyn, it should be "икән" actually ... damn for those typos !!! On webpages, tatar language is always misspelled, е - ә - э - ө, which brings so much confusion for non Turkic people (((

Had it been spelled "икән", I would've recognized that, damn again )


----------



## er targyn

Many people write on russian-only keyboards.


----------

